

Could this new book kill the Kindle? - arepb
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/mar/20/could-this-kill-kindle

======
msluyter
TL;DR: it's a new way of publishing books on thinner paper that makes them
lighter and smaller. In no way a threat to the Kindle.

